
NP-hard does not mean hard - signa11
https://jeremykun.com/2017/12/29/np-hard-does-not-mean-hard/
======
gus_massa
Another important point is that to get an interesting and difficult to solve
level of the game you need a lot of space. The main idea of the proof is to
transform a well known NP-hard problem in a level of the game combining some
building parts, but each part is usually big, and you need a lot of them, so
the constructed levels of the game are very big.

